# Fahrrad Mechniker Kreis KS,Gö,Esw gesucht



## der_futzemann (6. Juli 2017)

Hi,

ich suche eien Schrauber der sich gut mit der Fahrradtechnik auskennt, wohne zwischen Kassel und Göttingen, falls jemand aus dem Umkreis ist, bitte melden 

Danke


----------

